# Das Lieblingsthema ATI X800 und Gentoo

## Hypfvieh

Hi!

Ich hab jetzt erst seit kurzem Gentoo drauf, und bis auf Grafik und kleinzeug klappt jetzt alles. Ich wollte mich eigentlich nicht von meinem alten SuSE 9.0 trennen, da die neuen Suse Versionen alle so Novell belastet sind, aber da es unter Kernel 2.4 scheinbar unmöglich ist ne ATI Karte mit 3D Unterstützung zum laufen zu bringen, hab ich mich dann für Gentoo entschieden.

Jedenfalls steh ich jetzt vor nem Problem:

Ich hab nach den diversen How-Tos hier im Forum versucht meine Karte zum laufen zu bringen, bisher ohne erfolg. 

Er lädt scheinbar das fglrx Modul und X meldet soweit ich das seh auch keine aussergewöhnlichen Fehler, aber das Bild bleibt schwarz, und mein Monitor gibt den Hinweis: Kein Input-Signal, kurz später schaltet der in Standby. 

Das System reagiert dann auch auf keine Tasten mehr, also weder Oberfläche umschalten, noch X Server killen oder Affengriff. Man is also zum reset gezwungen.

Was ich bisher versucht hab:

Ja da wäre einmal die sache mit dem DRI/DRM im Kernel, die hab ich alle raus,

dann hab ich agpgart und via-agp als Module compilen lassen. Die kann ich auch laden, genauso wie fglrx.

Dann hab ich verschiedene xorg.conf Variationen ausprobiert. Mit DRI oder ohne, nimm internen AGPgart oder externen...

immer mit dem gleichen ergebnis. 

Ich hab auch schon gedacht das der evtl in nen frequenzbereich geht den mein Monitor net kann.. Also hab ich alles auf ganz niedrig gestellt das es bestimmt gehen müsste, fehlanzeige!

Sicherheitshalber hab ich auch schon X neu compilert, da ich es vorher auf Kernel 2.6.11-r3 hatte und jetzt aber 2.6.11-r6 benutze.

Also ich bin jetzt langsam mit meinem Latein am ende. Kann mir evtl wer helfen? Danke schonmal  :Smile: 

Hier noch meine Config und X.org Log bzw lsmod

http://tux-network.mine.nu/fglrx/lsmodout.log

http://tux-network.mine.nu/fglrx/Xorg.0.log

http://tux-network.mine.nu/fglrx/xorg.conf

-> Hardware:

Board: MSI KT4A Ultra (VIA KT400 Chipsatz)

Graka: ATI X800 XT Platinum Edition

CPU: AMD Athlon 2600+ 

RAM: 1GB 

Sound: SB Live! 5.1

Gentoo Version: 2005.0 mit Kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r6

----------

## Hypfvieh

So ich hab nochmal ein wenig rumprobiert. Diesmal hab ich das PNP fürn Monitor abgestellt und alles was mit DRI zu tun hat auskommentiert, leider ohne erfolg. 

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, das seit ich mit dem drecks ATI Treiber rumfummle mein Startbildschirm nicht sichtbar ist. Soll heissen: Wenn man bootet sieht man ja schön was er lädt usw. bei mir seh ich nur ganz kurz die devices, dann is das bild schwarz bis kurz vor dem console login screen, ca beim laden der netzwerkkarte hab ich wieder bild, ansonsten nur nen blinkenden cursor. Tastendruck (F2, ESC etc) haben nichts bewirkt. 

Btw. weiß einer warum gentoo immer die Lautstärke meiner Soundkarte auf 0 setzt? Wo kann ich das umstellen?!

----------

## Hypfvieh

Weiß denn keiner was? Wär über jeden hinweis dankbar!

----------

## drfunfrock

 *Hypfvieh wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Ich hab jetzt erst seit kurzem Gentoo drauf, und bis auf Grafik und kleinzeug klappt jetzt alles. 

 

Poste einmal die Meldungen aus der xorg-log-Datei. Siehe /var/log/...

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *drfunfrock wrote:*   

> Poste einmal die Meldungen aus der xorg-log-Datei. Siehe /var/log/...

 

Hat er doch...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Hier noch meine Config und X.org Log bzw lsmod
> 
> http://tux-network.mine.nu/fglrx/lsmodout.log
> 
> http://tux-network.mine.nu/fglrx/Xorg.0.log
> ...

 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## drfunfrock

 *Hypfvieh wrote:*   

> Weiß denn keiner was? Wär über jeden hinweis dankbar!

 

Ich habe mir die Log-Datei angeschaut und meine, es sieht nicht übel aus. Evtl. könnte es ein fehlerhaftes DDC sein, so dass du genötigt bist, horizontal- und vertikal Frequenzen festzulegen. Ein Hinweis darauf ist auch das anfängliche Dunkelbleiben. Hier gilt das gleiche.

----------

## Hypfvieh

So ich habs nochmal versucht, hat aber nichts gebracht.

Ich hab ihm in der xorg.conf gesagt er soll kein DDC verwenden, aber ich glaube er machts trotzdem noch. Wenn man sich die neuen Logs ansieht steht ganz unten 

```

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

   Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

```

evtl hängts damit zusammen. Da steht auch was von in der xorg.conf, aber ich weiß net was ich da reinschreiben soll. Ich kanns auch auskommentieren, passiert aber das gleiche -> er bleibt hängen mit dem gleichen Log output nur ohne die letzte zeile...

Beim Setup hab ich ihm gesagt er soll 640x480@60hz nehmen, aber irgendwie muss der immernoch was nehmen was mein Monitor net kann oder vll. is es doch was anderes und der Rechner crashed dann...

Hier sind die Logs und Configs letzter stand:

http://tux-network.mine.nu/fglrx/Xorg.0.1.log

http://tux-network.mine.nu/fglrx/xorg2.conf

----------

## drfunfrock

In Section "Monitor"

```

HorizSync 31.5-79.0

VertRefresh 50-70

Option "nodpms"

```

Die Frequenzen anpassen und einen Versuch starten

----------

## Hypfvieh

In meiner xorg.conf steht:

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5       

    VertRefresh 20 - 60

    Option "DPMS"

```

Hift aber leider auch nicht..

[edit]

hab jetzt auch höhere und tiefere frequenzen ausprobiert, ohne erfolg. Aber nen TFT macht sowieso nicht so hohe refreshraten..

----------

## drfunfrock

 *Hypfvieh wrote:*   

> In meiner xorg.conf steht:
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "Monitor"
> ...

 

Du hast hier ein Option "DPMS" und ich schrieb "nodpms". Ansonsten versuch es noch einmal mit xorgconfig.

----------

## Hypfvieh

So nodpms brachte auch nichts. Selbes resultat, Bildschirm sagt Kein Signaleingang.. Ich hab auch nochmal mit den Frequenzen rumgespielt, leider ebenfalls ohne erfolg... *verzweifel* :Confused: 

----------

## Hypfvieh

Ich hab da noch ne Idee, vielleicht spackt einfach der Treiber rum. Ich weiß das es von ATI neuere gibt als die die man bei Emerge kriegt. Gibts irgend ne Möglichkeit die ATI Treiber dennoch zu installieren? Die sind nämlich als RPMs verpackt...

----------

## bbgermany

 *Hypfvieh wrote:*   

> Ich hab da noch ne Idee, vielleicht spackt einfach der Treiber rum. Ich weiß das es von ATI neuere gibt als die die man bei Emerge kriegt. Gibts irgend ne Möglichkeit die ATI Treiber dennoch zu installieren? Die sind nämlich als RPMs verpackt...

 

welche treiberversion ist denn bei dir installiert ?

die latest ist eigentlich im portage tree drin (v8.12.10).

----------

## Hypfvieh

seit wann? Also vorgestern als ich das letzte mal nen sync gemacht hab hatte ich version 8.10.19.. aber danke für den hinweis werds bei gelegenheit mal versuchen die zu aktualiesieren und zu benutzen mal schaun  :Very Happy: 

----------

## drfunfrock

 *Hypfvieh wrote:*   

> seit wann? Also vorgestern als ich das letzte mal nen sync gemacht hab hatte ich version 8.10.19.. aber danke für den hinweis werds bei gelegenheit mal versuchen die zu aktualiesieren und zu benutzen mal schaun 

 

Am besten einen unmask machen.

Siehe auch 

/etc/portage/packages.unmask

/etc/portage/packages.keywords

----------

## Hypfvieh

Also dieses portage.unmask gibts bei mir nicht. Locate findet nichts und in dem angegeben Pfad is nur nen Verzeichnis welches set heisst und leer ist.

Ich hab jetzt auch nen sync gemacht, und aktualisiere gerade mein System (Deshalb schreib ich auch aus Lynx, das is ends gewoehnungsbeduerftig).

Allerdings behauptet emerge das es keine neuen Treiber gaebe. Ich werd mal nach dem Systemupdate die ATI Treiber loeschen und neuinstallieren...

----------

## bbgermany

das ist schon klar, dass die von hause aus nicht da ist. die musst du per hand erstellen. am besten so:

```

echo ">=media-video/ati-drivers-8.10.19" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

```

das gleiche gilt für die package.keywords

```

echo "media-video/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

----------

## Hypfvieh

So hab jetzt den neuen Treiber drauf, aber immer noch keine veränderung weder die logs geben hilfe noch passiert was nennenswertes.. bild wird schwarz und sense!

----------

## bbgermany

ich hab nochmal in deine xorg.conf gesehen. bist du dir ganz sicher, dass deine module in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules nicht gebraucht werden ?

und soweit ich weiss, soll da auch nur noch /usr/lib/ stehen und nicht mehr /usr/X11R6/lib (gilt auch für den fontpath und rgb path).

EDIT: nochwas, ein "opengl-update ati" hattest du nach der treiberinstallation gemacht oder ?

----------

## Hypfvieh

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> ich hab nochmal in deine xorg.conf gesehen. bist du dir ganz sicher, dass deine module in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules nicht gebraucht werden ?
> 
> und soweit ich weiss, soll da auch nur noch /usr/lib/ stehen und nicht mehr /usr/X11R6/lib (gilt auch für den fontpath und rgb path).
> 
> 

 

Was meinst du damit?? Wo soll ich was ändern?

OpenGL update hab ich gemacht, nur gebracht hats halt nix...

----------

## bbgermany

das:

```
Section "Files"

RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

```

in das:

```
Section "Files"

RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

```

----------

## Hypfvieh

Nein die Pfade stimmen, zumindest liegen dort die Files die er braucht. Die von dir genannten Pfade gibts bei mir net...

----------

## bbgermany

ok aber deinen "modules"-pfad solltest du schon drin haben !

----------

## Hypfvieh

Ja das hab ich auch gedacht und den umgestellt auf /usr/lib/modules ohne erfolg, es kommt immernoch kein bild...

----------

